# Rooster breed?



## SvartHonaGirl (Apr 23, 2015)

I was told these roosters are ameraucana but when I put them in the fair I was disqualified for them being mixes. They are brothers and about 2 years old. Any ideas?


----------



## SvartHonaGirl (Apr 23, 2015)

And these guys are huge. The top one is 2 feet long and 1 foot tall. The bottom one is 1.5 feet long and 9 inches tall.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, they aren't pure. Ameraucana/Americana is sadly an umbrella term used for Easter Eggers, who do have a high percentage of Ameraucana blood but that's about it.


----------



## SvartHonaGirl (Apr 23, 2015)

If I entered them in the fair again what do I call them?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You'd call them Easter Eggers, which is a type not a breed and depending on the fair you may not be able to.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow those are gorgeous roosters!!!


----------

